# Partner App Update 11/17/2015



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

So the newest rebuild actually has some decent driver friendly features. Love being able to see heat map/surge without going online. Love being able to access menu options while online. Ratings tab is nice if for no other reason than to give you an accurate count of your actual rides given since the Dashboard counts cancellations (even those without a cancel fee) as trips. Though there are still a couple awful things. 1) the inability to hide the welcome screen. 2) no negative comments, only the 5 star ones. Though they do let you know what people flagged when rating low, or at least some of them. 

I am confused though. I have 2 bad reviews for cancellations. Cancellations aren't supposed to lead to being rated so what is the deal here? I also have 8 reports of starting or ending the trip too early. I only ever start the trip if the rider tells me they're on their way to the car. Otherwise, there is no option to cancel. I'm not waiting for free if you've confirmed your location.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

iOS must not have any of this yet. just upgraded and no offline surge or ratings tab.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Heat map offline looks the same, on/off button moved to top center. Wonder if the stupid "there is surge, are you sure you want to go offline" message still happens....


----------



## AshleyNonya (Oct 22, 2015)

I updated my app on iOS and I can't go online! It says that it's an untrusted app and I need to verify it. I go to verify it and my phone says it can't verify it at this time.....so annoyed!


----------



## shafto69 (Nov 16, 2015)

AshleyNonya said:


> I updated my app on iOS and I can't go online! It says that it's an untrusted app and I need to verify it. I go to verify it and my phone says it can't verify it at this time.....so annoyed!


Here what you may try
Go to settings>General>Profile

Once in profile you should see the uber app tap on that and click trust

Let me know if that works


----------



## AshleyNonya (Oct 22, 2015)

shafto69 said:


> Here what you may try
> Go to settings>General>Profile
> 
> Once in profile you should see the uber app tap on that and click trust
> ...


It did work, but it only would do it from home when I was on a wifi connection


----------



## shafto69 (Nov 16, 2015)

AshleyNonya said:


> It did work, but it only would do it from home when I was on a wifi connection


The app was too large to install without wifi


----------



## AshleyNonya (Oct 22, 2015)

shafto69 said:


> The app was too large to install without wifi


I was able to install it without being on wifi but it wouldn't verify the app until I was in wifi


----------

